# Sighting in Problems



## dog gone (Jun 23, 2008)

I just put a new scope on a rifle that I had in the gun safe for some time. The rifle is a Weatherby Mark V 30-378 made in the USA. The scope is a just purchsed Zeiss Conquest 6,5 20 50mm. Mounts are Leupold one piece base dove tail rings. Here is my story. I mounted the scope as I have 100 times bore sighted and went to the range. Set my first target up at 25 yards. I was shooting abiut 3 feet low. I adjusted the scope up as far as it would turn and was still 1 foot low. I was useing high rings. I put new rings low ones, bore sighted and went to the range. Put a target up at 100 yards. I was still shooting way low and again adjusted the turret up as far as it would go and I am 1/2 inch low at 100 yards with no more adjustment to go up. qny help please. :******: :******: :******:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

your rings might be torqued down too tight.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I guess I'm not sure what your bolt pattern is for mounting, but is there any way you could turn the base around, so what is at the rear faces forwards? If that doesn't help I think they actually make mounts that you can adjust the front of the mount up or down, which would fix your problem.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I could also suggest a set of burris signature zee rings. They come with a set of standard inserts in them, but you can also buy offset ones to compensate for this problem. I have a set on my 30-06 and they have never moved on me once they were tightened. http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... 5#enalarge


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

You can also shim the front mount if necessary.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It could be a lot of things. Check the things that take the least work first. While at the range rotate your scope. If it can not be sighted in high you just eliminated the scope as the problem. If your turrets are to high even with your high rings simply rotate 90 degrees and try that. 
The next thing is either your action is machined high in front, your rest is machined high in front, or of course low in back. Also, the barrel and action may not be in proper alignment. 
My first guess is poor machining of the base. Did you hand tighten or torque your base screws?
You could check and see if one of the companies like Ken Farrel make a 20 minute base for your rifle.


----------



## dog gone (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for all of your help. But I figured out the problem. I have had the rifle with the scope mounts for about 7 years. I did alot of digging and I have the wrong bases and rings.  Not for the Mark V accumark. :sniper:


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

that was going to be my suggestion, as I had bought a base for an encore and was given( packahed wrong) for a contender, and was like you 3 foot low, no matter what I did, took a lot of looking to find I had the wrong base from leupold! !


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Good to hear you figured it out. Happy shooting!!!


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

then just keep moving back your targets until your zeroed. i have a remington 700 and with my scope i cant shoot anything under 147yd or its off. but at 147 dead on. some scopes just dont have enough moa adjustments. it just means that your rifle and scope combo cant be used for real close shots. i dont think your gear is screwed up.


----------



## dog gone (Jun 23, 2008)

I know my gear is screwed up. Leoupold bases that I was sold were for a Remington 700. Put a set of Tallie bases and rings and I can sight in for what I want. 147 yards is not good enough for anything I do.


----------

